# ADI Membership Special



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Join the TTOC at ADI this Satuday and we'll throw in a free TT Keyring worth £6  This can be pre ordered HERE This also applies to renewals :wink: Just mention the ADI special in your order comments.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Join the TTOC at ADI this Satuday and we'll throw in a free TT Keyring worth £6  This can be pre ordered HERE This also applies to renewals :wink: Just mention the ADI special in your order comments.


Bah - I was too early [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Andrew [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

